# Lennuklubi's Antonov An-2 at Santahamina airstrip



## Mangrove (Mar 1, 2008)

Not quite a WW2 plane but based on Polikarpov Po-2 and other WW2 -types, first flew in 1947!

Santahamina ("Sand harbour") is an island and the 51st District of city of Helsinki. The Guard Jaeger Regiment is based there and is the only urban combat unit at the Finnish Defence Forces.

The island rose from the Baltic Sea c. 4500 years ago. During the Viking era the island was the main base of various sailors and pirates. The first settlements were found in 13th century.

The airfield ("Sahara") was founded in 1918 when the Lentopataljoona ("Flying Battalion") was transferred to the island from city of Turku. During early 1920s all of aeroplanes belonging to the Finnish Air Force were based on Santahamina. 

After the end of 1930s the island and thus the airfield proved to be too small for modern bombers and fighters and it was gradually abandoned and converted to infantry training ground.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKUTUwUI2Fo_


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful first landing. Nice flying skills. Second landing... almost ground looped!


----------

